# What you like and dislike the most about your X



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Just wondering what others thought about their Xs ?

For me:

dislikes:
The centre arm rest.
No mist option on the wipers


Like:
Heated seats
sunroof
the drive


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

My likes are:
- fuel economy for an all wheel drive and cargo capacity
- options like heated seats
- drives like a car (not like my maxima but close) and comfortable seating throughout
- handles well in snow (spend my time at the ski hill every weekend)

My dislikes:
- upper storage compartment lid on passenger's side keeps popping up, unable to correct problem
- had trouble with rear brakes (will be doing more preventive maintenance to avoid future problems)

As you can tell the likes certainly out weigh the dislikes.

Greg


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with the above, as well:

Likes:

Gas mileage- I had my doubts about the power of a 4 cylinder in an SUV, but it's more than capable with great mileage!

Dislikes:

The cup holders- I like the position of them, but, they are too small. A large from Tims barely fits, and you can't get a medium because the cover hits the cover of the cup holders.

The rear window- I think it should have come tinted. The X looks unfinished with it untinted, IMHO, so I got it tinted, very happy with the results, and suprisingly the only X I"ve seen in NS so far with the rear tinted! (And I travel the maritimes regularly with work)


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

I agree but all small problems . I to tinted the back window no big deal 
$60.00
After 7000km gas mileage increased to 26mpg city can live with that.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

likes:
sunroof
the drive

dislikes
brakes queek when cold all the time
no rear tint (fixed)
the plastic trunk area


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Dislikes:

Vibration at idle in Drive.

Likes - just about everything else.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Dislikes:
> 
> Vibration at idle in Drive.


Gone!!! after the CAI was installed. I actually cranked the ignition at the lights the other day thinking my exy had stalled


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Gone!!! after the CAI was installed. I actually cranked the ignition at the lights the other day thinking my exy had stalled


Hi Jalal - Thanks for the info!

I have reason to believe the CAI may make a difference. The stock airbox has a couple of Helmholtz resonators and I suspect this is causing the rough idle. It is definitely a resonance problem as the vibration gets worst when there's a heavy diesel vehicle idling next to me in traffic.

I am going to see if this is indeed the case by selectively blocking off the resonators. 

I'm only going to fit the CAI or a K&N as a last resort as they flow better even if they don't filter quite as well - and it is extremely dusty here in Singapore.


----------



## Boo_Radley (Oct 2, 2006)

We just got ours so just gettin used to the X, but I do agree the lack of arm rest is a bit to get use to. Every time I jump into the driver's seat I lean over expecting an arm rest....


Likes:

The hp and torque for a 4 banger
The heated seats, cause my wife is always fricken cold
The ridiculously huge sun roof


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Hi Jalal - Thanks for the info!
> I'm only going to fit the CAI or a K&N as a last resort as they flow better even if they don't filter quite as well - and it is extremely dusty here in Singapore.


Thats where the K&N filter covers will be ideal for any filter type. Have a look HERE


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Thats where the K&N filter covers will be ideal for any filter type. Have a look HERE


Thanks Jalal. Good link!


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Gone!!! after the CAI was installed. I actually cranked the ignition at the lights the other day thinking my exy had stalled



Sorry but what is CAI and if installed does it void the warranty ?


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

damon said:


> I agree but all small problems . I to tinted the back window no big deal
> $60.00


So about 60$...well looks like I'll be looking around to have this done. While I'm at it I might get the driver and passanger windows done as well. Thought of having the sunroof done but I can pull the shade if I wish.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

babber said:


> Sorry but what is CAI and if installed does it void the warranty ?




CAI : Cold Air Intake. An aftermarket intake velocity stack attached to a high flow dome-or- conical filter, that replaces your standard airfilter box. Flows better due to increased surface area. (The standard item on the X-trail looks like it came from a 1600cc car.) :-(

Warranty void: Probably.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

babber said:


> Sorry but what is CAI and if installed does it void the warranty ?


In addition to what Ed has mentioned in his reply, you can find more information in THIS thread.

In terms of warranty, it depends in which country you are, I remember receiving a recall letter from Nissan where it said that should a car come to the dealership for the recall with a CAI fitted, the owner needs to be asked to bring it back in the OEM shape and order. Meaning they will not conduct a recall service if you have a CAI fitted, so in summary, it is not a favorable modification by Nissan, but I wouldn't say it is a warranty voiding one.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Likes:

Ride, driver dash compartment, visibility, AWD/4WD system, feeling of safety, storage, comfortable, sporty, sunroof

Dislikes:
auto tranny sometimes "searches" for a gear and there's sometimes not an immediate response when pressing down on the gas

Paul


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

babber said:


> So about 60$...well looks like I'll be looking around to have this done. While I'm at it I might get the driver and passanger windows done as well. Thought of having the sunroof done but I can pull the shade if I wish.


Re *Thought of having the sunroof done * - might want to second guess that - 

There's a risk that the sunroof would break if it were tinted - most installers will not do it.......and if you find one who is willing - - you might want to second guess that as well..

As you said, you can always pull the shade.

Cheers


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Re *Thought of having the sunroof done * - might want to second guess that -
> 
> There's a risk that the sunroof would break if it were tinted - most installers will not do it.......and if you find one who is willing - - you might want to second guess that as well..
> 
> ...



I had my rear window and sunroof tinted during the summer of 2005 (total cost <$100) and I have had no problem with it. I am glad I did the sunroof as now I tend to use it.

Greg


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Tinting Sunroof*



Oreo said:


> I had my rear window and sunroof tinted during the summer of 2005 (total cost <$100) and I have had no problem with it. I am glad I did the sunroof as now I tend to use it.
> 
> Greg


Hey Greg:

Glad it worked out for you and has been without incident.

I would like to have mine done also BUT as many as 6 "professional" installers said they would not do it...........

Given the replacement cost - I've decided that pulling the shade is a whole lot less risky.

Cheers


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Intersting info about the sunroof. I don't understand why it would break, but hey, again I have the shade. The rear I think will be done this weekend or next along with driver and passanger windows.


Thanks for the info on CAI as well. Replacing the air filter w/ an aftermarket brand won't help ?


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

I have got my X-Trail only for a few weeks, but here are my feelings:

*Dislikes*: 

Manual gearshift, 1st to 2nd, is notchy and slow.
Need key in ignition to use radio.
Position of external temperature sensor (measuring engine heat when not driving).
Flimsy/loose air intake duct (yet it also have to hold the bonnet strut!).
Door rubber seals looks rather inferior quality (not durable?).
Gap between passenger seat backrest & squab allows items to fall through.
Aircon & ventilation appears to be marginal (?).
In my country the original tyre size is scarse to find.
Lacks a few spec items against the competition (auto door lock, adjust. head lights, etc.)

*Likes*:  

Nice chassis - absorbs bumps well & good road holding.
Rather good and robust when offroad (given a soft SUV).
Engine has good torque at low revs.
Not too large dimensions - yet good space (incl. boot space).
Good fuel economy (for a 4x4 SUV). 2WD mode - to save fuel.
Good access to engine components for maintenance. 
Relative low insurance cost.

Granted - my dislikes may not be serious or important to a lot of people!


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

Likes:

- Gas mileage
- Reliability
- Made in Japan
- Storage
- Cup heater/cooler (used the cup coolers a lot this summer and they worked great!)
- Panaroof
- Full size spare
- Visibility

Dislikes (minor):
- Locks don't automatically lock when driving
- No beep of the horn when doors are locked with fob
- Poor sound system with no IPOD adapter
- Temperature gauge out of whack and flashes when temps dip low
- Creaks in dash


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Like
sunroof
a** heater
roomy interior
leather wrapper everything cept for seats
rear reclining seats
nice big 17" stock rims

Dislike
no rear tinted glass
center armrest not very comfrotable
relatively rough ride
orange gauges..could be in white/blue like the toyotas


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Interesting about the creaks in the dash,
Just this past week I noticed them and thought maybe it's the plastics adjusting to the colder weather. The other day it was 15 in Ottawa and it still made noise, my wife commented on it yesterday. I don't know where it's coming from.
We are now almost at 2000 kms on our X.



xedmonton said:


> Likes:
> 
> - Gas mileage
> - Reliability
> ...


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I've read a few posts about the rear window not being tinted. I bought my XT in Alberta and, like all XTs I've seen around here, the rear window is tinted. I wonder if the tinting depends on where you buy the XT?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

babber said:


> Interesting about the creaks in the dash,
> Just this past week I noticed them and thought maybe it's the plastics adjusting to the colder weather. The other day it was 15 in Ottawa and it still made noise, my wife commented on it yesterday. I don't know where it's coming from.
> We are now almost at 2000 kms on our X.


I noticed the same on my 2006 XT after about 5000 kms if memory serves. It was bad in during the winter then all of a sudden it just stopped. It may very well be the plastic adjusting.

I had a squeak develop in the driver's side window control handle/console. Every time my knee would push on it with the smallest amount of pressure it would sqeak. I brough it in to the dealer, and after some trial and errors they found the spot and installed some foam. Problem fixed and it was covered under warranty. I've seen a few posts about squeaking. Might be worth you while to bring it in to you dealer.

Paul


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

interesting that all the ones you have seen are tinted. Any o the ones here in Ottawa are not tintes unless they opted to do it. Yesterday, I was driving around downtown and noticed an Infiniti SUV which again did not have the rear window tinted...I find that very odd ! not to tint the rear window.


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

After having my Exy for exactly a month, I had my windshield replaced because it was hit by a golf ball in August. I too am a golfer and golfed that same course many times. The company that did the replacement did a crappy job and they scratched my hood. I had the windshield replaced again and a small part of my hood repainted because the scratches were too deep to be buffed out. I went with another company to have this all done and at no extra expense, insurance paid for it all. Now I hear noises coming from the dash or windshield. Those living in Canada in particular who still have their original windshield, do you hear shifting noises when you go over bumps on the road or turn? I started notice when the temperatures have dipped below 0C here in Winnipeg. I don’t know if it’s just my replacement windshield.

Likes

- extreme body kit
- heated seats
- panaroof
- driver side compartment
- heated side mirrors
- heating/cooling cup holders.
- 60/40 folding rear seats
- smooth drive
- spacious interior
- arm rest and storage in back seat
- large luggage compartment. 
- decent gas consumption. I can get about 500kms city driving before the light comes on.
- ability to switch from 2wd to 4wd.


dislikes
- armrest in front seats
- seats are a bit firm
- interior plastic cheap and scratches easily
- rear window not tinted, but planning on getting this done soon. 
- sound quality of factory speakers especially in the back
- cup holders not very universal.
- non adjustable roof racks.
- seatbelts lock up if you move to reach over for something
- outdated stereo system. For those looking for ipod hookups my advice is to use a cassette adaptor. You can pick one up at Wal-Mart for cheap and works well. Mind you the monster ones probably sound better.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

Xtrai Extreme..funny, last night was the first time it dipped below 0C.. Just laughing cause I can, I lived in Kenora when I was young I remember the weather very well. Today it snowed in Ottawa, then turned to rain.
I have not sorry had a chance yet to notice if there was a shifting noise. And the noise is coming from where? or where do you think?

What I did notice was that my front tire pressure was at 200 when the should be at 220 as per the door sticker. I am guessing that was due to the change in temp recently. So this morning I filled them up.


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

Babber, it's coming from the dash area somewhere or the windshield I think, but not sure. It's my first winter with my exy so everything I hear concerns me : P


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

By chance, say when you go over a speed bump do you hear a " SWISH " type noise? or a ppfffft..pffft (where's my hooked on phonics noise edition when I need it)


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

babber said:


> By chance, say when you go over a speed bump do you hear a " SWISH " type noise? or a ppfffft..pffft (where's my hooked on phonics noise edition when I need it)


Every time I hit the speed bumps coming down Lyon Street downtown I hear exactly what you are describing. 

What I like:
- the drive
- fuel economy

What I dislike:
- vibration during idle
- the glove compartment latch/lock on my X Trail rattles constantly while driving, on a recent trip it nearly drove me crazy.


----------



## tj80 (Sep 20, 2005)

Likes:
Almost everything. Great overall vehicle - would buy it again in a heartbeat
The "fridge" is a great gadget...
Huge sunroof is amazing
reclining rear seats

Dislikes:
Lack of a useable center armrest
Interior plastic scratches too easily
Stereo sound is poor (replaced)
And the big one:
The cupholders suck. They're in a funny spot, way up on the dash rather than down by my hand where I want my coffee. Also, the lids that close to cover them up... they prevent lots of kinds of cups from going in and out. Timmy's coffee with a sleeve on it? Forget it. These cupholders were designed on a Monday following a particularily rowdy weekend of binge drinking.


----------



## x-trail extreme (Jul 24, 2006)

babber said:


> By chance, say when you go over a speed bump do you hear a " SWISH " type noise? or a ppfffft..pffft (where's my hooked on phonics noise edition when I need it)


Babber, I don't think it sounds like that. I think that's coming from the shocks isn't it? The sound is a bit hard to describe.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Like
- The sunroof. Had one on my last car but over 40mph the wind would near blow your head off. Wasn’t going to bother on the other car I considered buying, especially as it was an 800UKP extra. Have used this one nearly every day at all speeds and love it. 
- The high load platform. No bending to load and perfect to sit on for lunch.
- The satnav that I don’t really need but has given me hours of harmless amusement
- The xenon headlights.
- The washable plastic boot lining 

Dislike
- The sunroof. Almost perfect but wish it had a one touch close as well as one touch open - especially as I use it all the time.
- The high load platform. Bit high for my geriatric dogs to jump in.
- The satnav not accepting postcodes/ZIP codes
- The cheap and nasty carpets and that big chunk they chop out under the driver seat to show the VIN.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

After owning my X Trail for a year and 3 months, most of the things that I didn't like don't bother me anymore. Such as:

-When doors are locked and you are inside the car, you can't open the door until you unlock it. With every other car I have owned (including a 1968 mustang) when you pull the handle the door will open.
-Cupholder location.
-The power mirror controls should be up with the window controls on the door handle.
-Floor mats are not durable by any stretch of the imagination.
-Rear cargo floor is not durable by any stretch of the imagination.
-Heated seats are on a toggle switch.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Here are my likes and dislikes:

Likes:

Gas mileage
Comfort
Sight gauges and controls are centrally located, less downtime in driving distractions
Relocate the single DIN pocket to old double DIN radio. Then buy another a single DIN pocket, make a tandem pocket for storage. In the original single DIn location, I installed a radio.
Split seats. I like the fact that I can still put in this vehicle 10 foot lenghts of pipe or wood.

Dislikes
Armrest
Having to put the A/C and heat on to remove the fog buildup
Back seat middle head rest is bad blind spot for passing requirements
Seatbelts tightening. I found special seatbelt holders to stop this problem on long drives.
Cup holder

REAM1


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

I found the same problem with the rear headrest. Since I don't often have rear seat passengers, I keep all the rear headrests under the front seats.
I wish the sunroof was tinted. Too bright when it is sunny out and I don't always want the sunroof window open.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

agree with most of everyone's likes and dislikes.

all the cars i've owned previously either had a sunroof or were a convertible so the XT's HUGE sunroof really made a difference in me choosing the XT.

really wished they had some MP3/ iPod adapter as alot of manufacturers have included this little feature... heck even the Honda Fit has one!

can't stand the sunroof closing system.

ride is a little noisy on the highway.

love the 2wd/auto/4wd selector.

the top front passenger glove box is too small... can't fit too much into it, save a bunch of mcdonald's napkins.

stereo is so 1990's. wish they could've integrated the Nav and stereo into one unit, with touchscreen Nav.

the trunk lid is too slippery as it's all plastic. if they had included some rubber grips instead of the cargo netting.

otherwise, the XT is a great vehicle with a great price! will be sad to see it go.


----------



## ev3ts (Sep 7, 2006)

Likes:

Fuel consumption
Driving position
Air conditioned mobile phone holder aka dashboard side cup holders.
Power ! Don't need to change gear up hills!

Dislikes:

Poor seats - they just don't "grip" me. Don't find them comfortable. Perhaps I'm too slim.
Nowhere to put your foot when cruise control on
Instrumentation is fairly basic - no fuel consumption info, no bulb failure detection, clock hard to read in bright daylight, no battery voltage meter.
Useless de-mist without using a/c
Low silencer
Poor range of aftermarket accessories
Sunroof closing switches -- why can't they be combined into one switch?
Having to use Nissan for everything
Poor internal storage - can't even store CD's anywhere!


----------



## ten1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Likes: Ease of drive and driving position
Easy clean boot
size of boot
Quality of finish
Sat Nav
Dislike: Fuel consumption to high
On board computer required
Radio controls on steering wheel, why not have them on stalks like renaults
Sat Nav not accepting post codes
No 12v socket in rear cabin


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

we've been hearing cracks and creeks from our dash on the days where it was a tad colder :lame: . Not sure where it's coming from exactly.


----------



## johnas (Jul 18, 2006)

babber said:


> we've been hearing cracks and creeks from our dash on the days where it was a tad colder :lame: . Not sure where it's coming from exactly.


Same here, my four month old XTrail rattles over every bump- I am pretty sure the main culprit in my XTrail is the lock on the glove box.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

One other item that really pissed me off was the cruise is not illuminated! How the hell are we to see what we are doing if it's not illuminated! Bad, very bad!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

babber said:


> One other item that really pissed me off was the cruise is not illuminated! How the hell are we to see what we are doing if it's not illuminated! Bad, very bad!


no offence but how hard is it to pres the big button and the set button jsut right under it ?
i use it al lthe time at ngiht and ive no problems at all..its totally "feel-able",


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

No offense taken but how hard is it to have it illuminated. Think of one of the very first times you used it or if you use it 1-5 times a year. Thats all.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

*My likes are*:
Sunroof
dCi torque
Comfort
Std extra's on sport (F/fogs, spoiler etc)
Adjustable rear seat backs
Underfloor boot storage
Ride quallity
multi CD player
Climate control
Big door mirrors with built in blind spot on drivers side

*Dislikes*:
MPG (45 advertised, 42 achived when trying REALLY hard)
Speedo inaccurate
Cigarette lighter does not work with keys out (cant charge phone)
Hight adjustable seat base does not actually adjust the hight of the seat, just tilts un-comfortably
Centre 'arm rest'
No heated door mirrors on a 20k car!!!
No cruise control
Some dash controls don't light up (window switches, mirror adjustment, head lamp adjust control)
Can't mount spot lights without nudge bars
Smokes alot under acceleration (even for a diesel)
Dials in centre of dash (what where they thinking?)
No prop for boot floor/underfloor storage lid (the Honda not only has a prop, it becomes a picnic table when removed.
Reliability issues (dCi pump failed, imobilzer problems with keys, battery flat this morning!!! and RUST!!!)

That should do it!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> *My likes are*:
> Dials in centre of dash (what where they thinking?)


X-Trail trade-mark LOL  You either love it or hate it, there is no two-ways about it and most of the guys that hated it from the first moment they saw it, didn't end-up buying an exy  I was 50/50 when I bought mine, but now can't even drive my wife's Mazda without noticing the poor visibility of the dials behind the steering.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I never had a real problem with dials behind the steering wheel and I noticed that Nissan has put them back there on the new KashKey (how ever that is spelt).

I don't mind them being in the middle of the dash except that my passengers keep complaining about the speed I am driving because they can now see ;-)

That's funny though, my fiance drives a Mazda (Demio)


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Initially I was about 80/20 against the dials being in the centre – recently it bothers me zero. Just being glad it is dials and not electronic displays…! 

IMO Nissan has done a great job regarding the basics (ride, torque, space, etc.) but finishing it off / attention to detail not best and the specification levels are in general low and weird. 

Cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> I don't mind them being in the middle of the dash except that my passengers keep complaining about the speed I am driving because they can now see ;-)


Oh yeah mate, you should see my wife when I hit the highway. I keep telling her you're looking at the wrong dial. hahahaha

I guess Nissan thought of this as an added "safety" feature LOL If you forget your speed, someone will be there to remind you


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> *Dislikes*:
> No heated door mirrors on a 20k car!!!
> 
> That should do it!


What my mirrors are heated !?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

babber said:


> What my mirrors are heated !?


They were on the 2005 SE model - no reason to believe that this feature was not carried forward into the 2006 model (SE).

They are "activated" when you use your rear window defogger.

You'll enjoy this feature in the harsh winter weather.

Cheers


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

sorry came across the wrong way. I know they are


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

babber said:


> sorry came across the wrong way. I know they are



Somedays - - I'm a tad slower on the uptake - - must be my ol' timers disease


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

babber said:


> What my mirrors are heated !?


Probably regional. Not shown in spec for SE in the UK but are standard on the Columbia and Aventura. Haven't needed to use mine yet and expect they're regarded as fairly surplus to requirements in Australia.  

I bet it costs as much to omit them from the spec on some models as it would to just leave them in - but that's marketing.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> expect they're regarded as fairly surplus to requirements in Australia.



We need air-conditioned ones here instead LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> We need air-conditioned ones here instead LOL


Don't rub it in.  

Coldest we've had this year so far has been about 8C but tonight they say it's going down to -1C and max temp tomorrow will be 2C with fog at Heathrow. Gonna have to look for those long-johns and might get to try my heated mirrors.

Have you got your snow sprayed on the windows for Christmas yet Jalal?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> Have you got your snow sprayed on the windows for Christmas yet Jalal?


Even fake snow on the windows is melting here this time of the year. hahahaha.

We got a message from Santa that he'll be wearing shorts and t-shirt this xmas, so the kids are in for the surprise of their lives LOL


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted by babber
> What my mirrors are heated !?
> 
> Probably regional. Not shown in spec for SE in the UK but are standard on the Columbia and Aventura. Haven't needed to use mine yet and expect they're regarded as fairly surplus to requirements in Australia.


My X is a Sport, heated mirrors where not fitted to SE and Sport models in the UK, only SVE & T-Spec. Had I realised that when I was looking for the car, I would have gone for the SVE.

Your right, it probably costs more not to fit them on some of the models and it's bizzare that they are not standard fit on a car costing in excess of 20K and where the weather in the winter is the sort that you would need heated mirrors. It's been foggy and frosty here at Heathrow for three days in a row and I really could have done with the heated mirrors.

I should have brought another Ford!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

uk_owner said:


> I should have brought another Ford!


Oh come on now mate  It can't be that bad and surely not having the heated mirrors is not the end of the world. I mean you can easily fit the heated mirror to your exy just by paying a quick visit to the local wrecking yard. There are heaps of them in the UK and for less than half the price of the dealer parts, you WILL and COULD have what you're after.

My exy didn't come with many features that were on other models higher in class, but I now have almost all of these fitted on mine....and more 

Cheer-up and start planning for a nice DIY project. 

P.S. I almost 90% certain that you will already have the heater plugs and harnesses in your car for the heated mirror option.

I would rather get worried about NOT having side airbags on the Australian version of the xtrail. This is an important safety feature that we did NOT get here!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

UK, if you think your Sport is poorly equipped for the money you should look at BMWs.  Before buying the X-trail I ordered a 325i SE estate and cancelled because they couldn't deliver when they promised. Despite the price they are dead stingy on equipment. The only extras I ordered were leather seats (extra 1220 UKP), xenons (extra 600 UKP), and metalic paint (extra 535UKP) but it came out at around 30,000 UKP.

I got the Aventura and that came with leather seats and xenons as standard, seat heaters (would have been extra 260 UKP on BMW), electric seat adjustment (BMW extra 890 UKP), lumber adjustment (BMW extra 195 UKP), satnav (BMW extra 1,970 UKP), sunroof (BMW extra 995 UKP) folding mirrors (extra on BMW) tinted glass (extra on BMW) and probably a few things I've forgotten. Even alloy wheels were extra on the BMW base model. That's around 6000 UKP extra to bring a 325 to the spec of the Aventura and would be similar for the X3 or X5.

As Jalal said, if you really wanted heated mirrors it shouldn't be a big deal to fit them. I live only 30 miles from Heathrow and still didn't need the heated mirrors this morning. It's the winter solstice today, days start getting longer now, so might never need them if we're lucky.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Even fake snow on the windows is melting here this time of the year. hahahaha.
> 
> We got a message from Santa that he'll be wearing shorts and t-shirt this xmas, so the kids are in for the surprise of their lives LOL


Yeah, and we're all sitting here with the heating turned up feeling really sorry for you.  

My in-laws used to live near you at West Pennant Hills (English wife, Aussie husband) and always used to send photos of their Christmas 'snow'. They came back here to live a few years back and said one of the things they missed was Christmas being cold. Must have been nuts. I'd even put up with a sweaty Santa for 90 degrees at Christmas.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

> UK, if you think your Sport is poorly equipped for the money you should look at BMWs





> Oh come on now mate It can't be that bad and surely not having the heated mirrors is not the end of the world.


Yeah, I know. I always used to drive Ford's and I think I have been spoiled by the standard fit toys they come with. My 97 Mondeo 1.8TD LX had heated front screen and door mirrors, my 89 Ford Sierra had heated front screen, heated door mirrors, onboard computer and everything lit up. If Ford had built the X instead if Nissan then it would have come with more for its money.

I would start harping on about Nissan reliability over Fords but sorry guys, Nissan gets lower marks there as well with a total of 34 days in a Nissan garage for faults since I picked it up in May this year 

Don't get me wrong, I do like my X-Trail but I feel that it could have been better value for money and poor build quality. 

This is my first ever Nissan and now that Renault will be supplying engines, may well be my last.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

If Ford built the X mine would be up for sale, Heck I wouldn't have looked at it in the first place!


----------



## northernale1 (Apr 6, 2006)

well i have owned fords,, chevs and dodge over here in north america,,and this is the first vehicle i have never taken in for any warranty work(20000kms),,,my fuel economy is awesome,, best 4 wheel drive out of all the small SUVs

now it does have a few things I dont like but they are minor and i knew I didnt like them when I purchased it
I dont understand how anyone can put down a vehicle for things they dont like when they were totally obvious before even purchasing the vehicle,,IMHO


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

Cons
cheap interior plastics (don't know how this can be remedied)
crappy stereo system (changed the door speakers and installed a 10" sub sounds much better now)
noisy interior (may consider dynamat)
rear window is not tinted (got that done)

I've driven an crv loaner all week...and it's definitly a notch higher in quality and build...but also much higher in price!!!

So overall I love my x-trail...but next time I might spend the extra money and go with the better vehicle....


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Babber,

I own a 2.2 DCi Columbia.

In a nutshell I would say that the x-trail good & bad bits are as follows:
Good bits:
Great car to drive with a commanding driving position.
Good on motorways for a 4 x 4
Good accomodation and comfortable seats (mine has the cloth)
Great Sat Nav system
Torquey engine 
Good boot space and practical floor surface.
Folding door mirrors are useful 
Kids like it
When you but a new Columbia you get a free Columbia jacket.


Bad bits:
Dealers are as good as useless. I have had 2 issues (Sat Nav coating and EGR problem) and they appeared oblivious of both issues until I flagged it up to them. Even after that I had to keep chasing them as they seemed not to knpow how to make outging calls on their phone system.
Fuel consumption average is not as good as spec, although I suppose 36 - 40 mpg's not bad for a fairly big vehicle.
It would benefit from a seperate outside temp gauge as it's combined with the trip meter. Not that much of a problem but a little niggling.
Engine noisy on start up
Radio's OK but not brilliant and CD is only single slot when you have the Sat Nav.

I would definitely recommend the vehicle. Just hope you live in an area with a good dealer.

Hope this helps

Graham


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

........................

I bought my xtrail in 2005 and have 18,900kms on it. I know that most of your 2005s are equipped with the series II dash, mine is series I, which I prefer over series II dash. The series I has more curvier look, rather than edgy and boxy like series II. Things that bothers me are rattles inside the dash when i drive over small bumps or potholes, the driver seat is ok, would be great if it was electric powered, dashboard finish is a magnet to scratch. Overall, I like this vehicle, as my second favorite to Nissan 300ZX Z32.


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

never thought this thread would get this big..Nice to see. Thanks for all the info. and keep'em coming !


----------



## raid235 (Jan 2, 2007)

There were plenty of likes as I selected this vehicle over many others in its class.

what won me over was my experiences with my 1993 Nissan Pathfinder SE fully equipped and my 1998 Nissan altima.

I owned the Pathfinder till 1997 and traded it in with 156,000 km . It was still a baby but got the Altima for economy. Still have it as the second car with 265,000 km in Canadian winter road salt driving.

I chose the X-trail because it reminded me allot of the look and feel of my pathfinder and had more of an SUV feel than the Subaru and I got more features I wanted at a lower cost than the subaru forester.

For the most part I really like driving the xtrail but I am unimpressed with the traction as far as if I ever needed 4 wheel drive. From what little I have been able to test the 4 wheel drive I can say it sure is no Pathfinder, and I would never willingly take it into any place that I thought I would need more than FWD. So I feel I wasted money on the LE version and the AWD is not worth the cost.

Also I have encountered trouble climbing some hills on the highway and been passed going up them . Its supposed to be 150+ horsepower which is same as my old Pathfinder but on a much lighter vehicle but cant find the horses in various situations. i was on a fishing trail which I used to take my Altima on and I was stuck and couldnt get any torque until I placed the auto tranny in first. Next time having trouble climbing a hill on a mainroad I will have to try down shifting to 2nd I guess and see if that helps.

Lastly main disappointment and show stopper was hearing the grinding on my rear disc brakes a couple weeks ago the day after christmas indicating the pads had worn down. My X-trail has only 65,000 km (40,000) miles . Mostly hwy miles! I am still on my original Bridgestone all seasons but the breaks are worn out.

The dealer said it was my fault that I didnt get regular brake maintenance and it cost me $1000.00 for a 4 wheel brake job. fine he can say that but I have never had brakes require servicing anywhere close to this early and I have averaged over 35k km on my vehicles for eachof the last 20 years. I will never buy another nissan product and I am considering selling this car before I have to change the brakes again as they are trying to tell me its not unusual for brakes to require replacing with this amount of clicks. Im not into owning a vehicle where the brakes dont last as long as the tires. Also Im not happy that whenever I bring in the vehicle the dealer blames me for any defects Ive got too much experience in owning other vehicles an dI know what is normal wear for the way I care for my vehicles. I got the same story when i found the rear hatch rubber seal was tearing up due the regular removal of a hockey bag from the rear after the 1st 6 months and 20k

they say its for the family with many activities but its basically an overpriced 
toy car made to look like an SUV. I paid $7500 downpayment and $550 per month and have 3 years of payments left and am already into the 1000.00 plus repairs and this has never happened before I finished paying off my vehicle. Im still not spending that much on my Altima for repairs. If this is how Nissan builds them now then Im not taking any more chances with them.

I wish I has purchased the subara


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Haven't I read this somewhere before?  
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/129651-dislikes.html


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Double Post*



flynn said:


> Haven't I read this somewhere before?
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/129651-dislikes.html


I think he's soooo ticked off that he had to post it twice to get it out of his system.....

If I was in his shoes, I might feel the same..........


----------



## Canyonroll (Jan 9, 2007)

Liked my SVE 03 enough to buy another 05 model T-Spec.

SVE did'nt like
Lights were not the best even with +50 Bulbs, No cruise control. stonechips on front.

Liked it otherwise.

T-Spec. Fixed the above. ('cept for the stonechips but i'm being a better driver and keeping a larger gap.) and gave me more toys to play with.

Cant stand the styling on most equivalent 4WD as to soft and Bleh..

Exy wins hands down First time i'v ever bought the same model twice of anything

ah.... just thought of a dislike. Dont like the can coolers "bottom" position.


----------



## raid235 (Jan 2, 2007)

flynn said:


> Haven't I read this somewhere before?
> http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/129651-dislikes.html


Nope this was my first ever post. It had to be someone with the same issues. Im normally more constructive, but yes I needed to get this off my chest. 

by the way my x-trail is a 2005 LE automatic

I will try again with a list

Likes:
passenger and cargo space is good in its class
cruises well at HWY speed for a 4 cylinder SUV
driver side compartment
good turning radious for city driving and parking etc
reasonable gas mileage
looks nice with Le rear spoiler
compartment which can be warmed or cooled from climate ctonrol

dislikes:
no light in glove compartment for a loaded LE model (my basic altima had one)
map light comes on for both passenger and driver (should be separate)
4wd doesnt seem to add much more traction than FWD - ie I would not venture onto a muddy or snow covered trail even if I knew I had ground clearance
rease hatch rubber molding rips easily when removing luggage type bags from rear.
Brake pads wear to quickly (rear) and unevenly (front) under relatively sedentary breaking conditions - have almost never activated the anti lock for instance in 4 season Candian weather.
lack of power to maintain speed limit of 80 km/hr (50 mph) in foothills even with OD disabled - carrying no luggage with total 3 people in the car avg weight 140 lbs each, while several other cars blew buy passing us in 2 lane two-way traffic
cup holders spill easily into vents and are limited in what they can hold - for instance cant hold a meduim tim hortons cup (Canadian size) - Cup holder lids are in the way and for the cups on an angle 
rear seat belst are in the way preventing the rear seast to latch back when putting back in upright position , requriing two hands (one to lift the seat andone to hold the belt out of the way (also means you must be within reach of the seat belt so you may have to come around to the other side when doing the far seat. aslo having to remove and replace the head rests is a hassle and they get misplaced or can fall out of the car. These things take longer than they need to especially when guests tag along and youcant just quickly flip a seat and get going.
not crazy about the local dealership, but think the one on the other side of town may be better, so will try there when I need a dealership despite being much less convenient

only show stopper was the premature brake wear as this hurt the pocket book and over Christmas - not to mention poor bedside manner of dealership adding insult to injury . I got the impressoin they are more interested avoiding any potential warranty claim

I hope this is more constructive


----------



## gmini (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi - just bought my X-Trail XE a couple weeks ago, having traded in my Mini Cooper to get a baby-ready car, and I've been reading these posts with interest.. 

So far, these are my impressions:
Likes: 
- Great handling, lack of body roll for a big car
- Nice engine - torque is easily found with the manual transmission
- Looks sweet
- Great storage capacity for Home Depot runs (and not just compared to a Mini Cooper!)

Dislikes
- Outside mirror adjustment control in a hard place to get at
- Clock/temp guage/trip meter is ridiculously hard to access
- Inside fog is a real problem - turns to inside frost when the car is left outside in -20
- Rear window defroster doesn't work well, or fast enough
- Stereo and speakers are pretty bad

Overall, I like the car.. it's solid and unpretentious. The interior could have been better designed though.

G


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well after 18 months and 24,000kms of ownership of our '05 LE here are my thoughts:

It's been a great vehicle so far. I won't bother with a list of likes since I'm happy with most everything. But I will say that I very impressed with the Automatic 4wd (in snow). On snow tires this thing is very good. I'm really surprised to see that someone found it lacking. I have no experience with it in the snow on the all seasons.

I do have a few nagging dislikes. They are (in no particular order):

Useless armrest
Factory tint on rear side windows only (fixed last week)
No mist feature on the wipers
Poor wiper function in winter (wipers or windshield design to blame?)
Chinsey carpet
Possessed upper glove box
Tendancy to downshift too much whilst on cruise control
You have close the hatch with signifcant force to get it closed properly
Ingress/egress is a bit awkward in the rear
Innacturate temp readout in hot weather (registers too hot)
ABS self-test noise

Like I say, these are nusiance things more than anything and half of them I knew about going in but decided to proceed anyway since no vehicle has it all - especially at this price point.

All and all I'm very happy with the X-Trail so far.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Rockford said:


> You have close the hatch with signifcant force to get it closed properly


Have you tried adjusting it Rockford? Mine needed a good push but I just adjusted the U shaped thingy and now it closes with a touch - almost under it's own weight.

3 of the doors close beautifully but the NS rear isn't quite so good. Not bad, but not as good as the others. Have tried adjusting it but still not perfect, I think it's the hang of the door rather than the catch. So if anyone knows the techique for that...?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I have not tried adjusting. I just assumed I'd have to live with it. Maybe I will try fiddling with it. Though I don't want to make it worse. I hate having to *almost* slam it down the way I do now. It just seems so...harsh. Like I'm abusing her or something.
Never had a problem with any of the passenger doors.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Some owners have reported dents appearing in the hatch door either side of the handle, probably for that reason. Mine just needed adjusting a few mm to the rear.


----------



## kensivert (Jan 17, 2007)

flynn said:


> Some owners have reported dents appearing in the hatch door either side of the handle, probably for that reason. Mine just needed adjusting a few mm to the rear.


I got dents on both sides of the handle, as you describes. I bougth it 2nd hand, so thats why those dents are there...........


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

For those with a noisy dash, we just got ours back from the dealer we left it with them for our 1st oil change and they fixed the noisy dash. It can take some time as the whole dash must be removed (FYI). Oh and no charge ! I say to all those who have a noisy dash next time you're in for service, get them to fix it, just be ready to have to reset all your radio stations !


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

*This is why we bought an Xtrail*

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd pass on my 2cents, incase someone is reading this and wants to know. Please add any comments if u wish.

Last week we picked up a 2006 new xtrail bonavista edition in montreal canada. 

- myself I know what will replace it, for us in Canada at least. I have seen the pics of the brand new xtrail being sold in Europe
- I know its only a 4speed auto, while others are 5speed
- I knew about the center dash & out of date radio & no MP3 playback
- I knew the 2006 xtrail is dated compared to others
- I knew side airbags were only on the LE model
- I knew xtrail is not sold in the US
- I know its not a 'real 4x4' meaning no low gear (xterra would do the trick) not that our lifestyle calls for such a thing
- I know other markets have a diesel engine (which I would have taken if available in canada!)
- I know the 2.5L engine is used in the altima/sentra spec v
- I know the coffee holders are not the best size
- I know basically its an older design geared towards Ruggedness

BUT when you add the total price, compared to what you get with the others, u can't go wrong.

- torquy engine
- pretty good on gas for a mini suv (I honestly don't think a V6 is required (this is why mistu or suzuki was dropped off our shopping list))
- massive sunroof
- fairly ok sounding speakers (6) yes there is no subwoofer like a Mistu for example
- heated front seats
- auto air control
- 17" allows
- full size spear in the car, not outside, ready to be stollen/ block my view
- switch fwd to auto to lock, on the fly
- hatch swings up like it should, not to the side
- leather streering wheel/shifter/hand break
- pleanty of space
- easy care seats and washout rear
- tonneu cover & net for the back
- cruise
- carbon look interior
- power windows-locks with express up/down for driver
- power side mirrors which fold
- roof rack
- nissan brand
- fog lamps
- step in is not that bad
- price

I'm not too crazy about the crv's new look and it seems to be more towards a softer edge, than the xtrail. Compared to the bonavista edition, a similarly equipped crv, would be like $37000, not $27000ish.

If the mitsu, had a loaded 4 cylinder model, things may be different. Honestly wished the xtrail bonavista had a 5speed manual, but I have my protege5 for that!


First tank of gas, on fwd on my xtrail, at least when the low gas warning light came on, went on at 480kms (mostly highway driving). There was about 7L left in the tank.

Thanks for your time & please feel free to comment, if u wish.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

the europe versions have a 5 speed manual, so I cant see why you shouldnt get a manual box for yours. They may not be a "standard option" if that isnt a contradiction, but they ARE available


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I got a manual tranny with mine... mind you it is not a Bonavista 
By the way that manual transmission (5 speed) is fantastic!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Valboo - like ya rear silencer box - was that a special, designed for another vehicle, or an alternative type?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> the europe versions have a 5 speed manual,


6-speed manual on diesel.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

Us lucky north american's are scared I guess of manuals. If the bonavista has a manual option, we would have taken it.

Currently in canada, all new xtrails, are actually 2006 models and only the bonavista model is left, until the rouge or whatever its gonna b called, replaces it.

Previous xtrail models offered manuals.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ya just woosies


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Valboo - like ya rear silencer box - was that a special, designed for another vehicle, or an alternative type?


See below for link to thread:
....take a deep breath before clicking 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/95956-custom-stainless-steel-exhaust-system.html


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

vickenp said:


> Us lucky north american's are scared I guess of manuals. If the bonavista has a manual option, we would have taken it.


No manual option?

Don't know why, but manuals have always been more popular in Europe though a lot more autos sold now nowadays. I've found autos a bit unpredictable on ice, though much better than they used to be, so surprised they sell well in Canada. We don't often see snow and ice here so it makes us very nervous.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yup - the only time i had accidents on winter was in automatics - admittedly in rwd cars - when the back broke out - the power kept it just going - not nice!


----------



## Scratch_ (Apr 24, 2007)

Likes:

1. Great power / handling for a 4cyl.
2 .Comfortable seating, nice ride
3. Perfect size, manouverability
4. Lots of storage
5-10000. Too many to list... I really do love this Truck.

Dislikes:

1. Cupholders - why at the highest and most ride affected place in the car! And WHY of ALL THINGS would you put CUP HOLDERS over the FUSE BOX! (DUMB DUMB DUMB DUMB....)

2. Front fabric seems to reallllly show dirt. (I've never needed to shampoo a car after 10K before)

3. Why no centrally mounted 12v for accessories and only the top cubby one? 

4. Creaky dash plastics. Want to confirm? When it's creaking, open the cupholder, and pull the dash toward you. Creak goes away....


It's too bad that Nissan has discontinued the X-Trail - but as the market has changed - I guess I can see why... Sniff...


----------



## eci (May 4, 2007)

likes:
fuel efficiency
car-like ride and handling
rear fog lamp!

dislikes:
it's a hassle to replace the foglamp bulbs


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

eci said:


> dislikes:
> it's a hassle to replace the foglamp bulbs


Not after you've done it a couple of times


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Not after you've done it a couple of times


What are you doing to blow those bulbs Jalal?  
Mine have never been switched on yet.

Please tell me they're easier than replacing a Renault Megane headlight bulb. My neighbour found the manual told him it should be done by a Reault dealer and requires the removal of the bumper.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> What are you doing to blow those bulbs Jalal?
> Mine have never been switched on yet.


Nothing mate, I like experimenting with different bulbs, so had to replace them a couple of times to see how the bulbs look in action and after the second time, removing these fog lights and getting to these bulbs was a piece of cake LOL


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I've written to your wife recommending that she makes you wear boxing gloves to stop you fiddling.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Scratch...regarding the squeaky dash plastics...this was covered a few months ago, but there is a tech bulletin on this from september 2006, they take the entire dash out and put some felt padding around 3 holes where guide pins go into the firewall. It cured my squeaky dash, it may or may not be the problem with yours. I thought it was the plastic panels on top of the dash rubbing together, but that wasn't it. The dealer has a question sheet to diagnose squeaks and they figured it out right away.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> I've written to your wife recommending that she makes you wear boxing gloves to stop you fiddling.


I don't think that will stop me LOL


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

I like pretty much everything so far....good handling, space, flexibility, mileage, comfort etc. etc. The one major disappointment is the sound of the stereo. Clarity is ok but the bass is weak & if you turn it up, it just gets boomy. Don't know if it's the acoustics of the vehicle or the speakers are just crappy. Anyone else notice this? Anybody replace their speakers with better-sounding units? Any recommendations? It's really my only complaint.


----------



## cycles (May 6, 2007)

After two and a half weeks I still love my Bonavista. 

Likes: 
- Ride and handling.
- Visibility.
- Manouverability - the turning radius is excellent. 
- The "dated" boxy look suits me just fine. 
- The Sunroof. 
- Storage. 
- Pretty much everything else. 

Dislikes
- No side curtain airbags 
- The missing arm rests in the front seats. 
- Lack of after market accessories in Canada. 
- Minor inconveniences such as cup holders, mirror adjusters, no MP3 jack etc.


----------



## Abraham_jr (Apr 2, 2007)

One month:
Likes:
-Pana Roof
-Boxy looks
-Visibility is a big one
-Styling - the form fits the function
-Stereo sounds great
-Fuel economy 
-Power

Dislikes:
-Interior plastics scratch way way too easily
-Upholstery is crummy and wears easily it seems


----------



## Phil Keegan (Apr 6, 2007)

Have only had our Bonavista about a month--1800km on it so far.
Love driving it, and love 31mpg. We are having gorgeous May weather so the massive sun roof is appreciated.
HOWEVER, when a vehicle is being built to sell in Canada, it should be known that Tim Hortons is a part of our life, and if you cant supply a decent cup holder for our coffee, shame on you!! Also, would love to find an aftermarket arm rest.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

evjm said:


> Dislikes:
> 
> The cup holders- I like the position of them, but, they are too small. A large from Tims barely fits, and you can't get a medium because the cover hits the cover of the cup holders.


I am not too sure about that. I can get an extra large Tim Hortons in my cup holders with ease. You may have a problem with the medium, because of the depth of the cup holders, but anything larger then that isn't a problem.

My likes:

- a rare SUV on the road.
- selectable AWD
- the placement of the oil filter
- the amount of room that the engine compartment has (to work in, if need be)
- ground clearance
- heated seats
- huge moon roof
- center mounted gauges
- very fun/comfortable ride
- lots of room
- a strong/efficient 2.5L 4 cylinder (as opposed to the V6 SUVs and big V8 SUVs)
- fuel economy
- cup holders
- relatively light SUV
- etc., etc., etc.


My dislikes:

- locking front passenger seat belt (my wife dislikes this)
- the fact that Nissan only had the X-Trail available for 2 years in Canada
- expensive parts (especially plastic)

Obviously, I love my X-Trail. I have done some off roading where 4 wheelers/quads play. My X-Trail had no problem navigating around the ruts and maneuvered with ease. I look forward to navigating onto more off road trails in the future. I am sure that winter will have some challenges for me as well. Overall, I made a good purchase and she is awesome!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

I also forgot to mention that the cruise control buttons should be lit up, especially if you want to use the cruise control at night. I got used to what button does what, in the dark, with relative ease. This is part of my dislikes.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Cup holders, mother&#(&$# cup holders. Apearently the designer of the Silvia's and 240sx took drinking & driving a bit too literal.

other then that, they are sweet girls


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm reviving a year old dead thread.

Likes;
Fuel Economy
The bay window they installed as a sunroof (God that thing is huge!)
Cargo Space
I love that there is no carpet in the trunk/boot. Makes carrying 2x4x8's so much easier to slide in and out
Center Display Console

Dislikes;
- The driver/passenger headrests. Mine have whiplash "bendability" built into them, but I absolutely hate it. It feels like my head is leaning too far back.
- Cup holders. I only drink Medium Tim's. There's no place for my cup.
- Lack of MP3/iPod capability. Seriously, they installed a 6 CD/Cassette in my X-Trail. Who the hell uses cassettes any more?!
- Center armrest is not comfortable.
- Lack of accessories (I'm in Canada), especially deep dish winter floor mats.


----------



## stuMcstu (Jun 23, 2007)

Where do I start 
Thought my x-trail was the bee's knee's two years ago when I bought it 52 Plate DI sport. today living with it is a nightmare. first fault found was a horn that was not working, when you pressed the horn a battery symbol appeared on then dashboard and the battery started over charging, after 5 days in the garage it was tracked down to a damaged wire in the loom behind the air conditioining radiator lucky it was still under warranty for this one ! phew . Since owning it I have had the OSF wheel bearing/ hub collapse £850, I have now fitted double wheel nuts the outside one's have been castlelated to accept the split pin preventing it from happening again £30,followed by the [mas] mass air flow sensor pack up preventing the car from revving over 1000rpm - had to be towed to the garage as the AA could not fix it by the roadside £200, then heard a knocking noise from the OSR found out to be the anti roll bar link arm, [found this at 30,000miles] have to change the NSR one now at 67,000miles £28 each. the rear wiper now has stopped working intermittently and stops where it wants to, neither top of screen or bottom £ god knows.... That's it for now 
On a plus point it is good on the juice, It's well big enough for my 3 greyhounds and JRT to travel around in, 12v power points are well spaced out, the fact that the seats fold flat allows me to move all sorts of items - local dealership said they wrecken I use the x-trail the way it supposed to be used - would have the Nissan Patrol but could not afford to run it .


----------



## percyhoward (May 5, 2009)

Likes
Best car I ever owned. Fits me like a glove.

Dislikes
If I'm to live in the States, I'm evidently going to have to sell it.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Why would you have to do that?


----------



## percyhoward (May 5, 2009)

Rockford said:


> Why would you have to do that?


Nissan told me it doesn't meet NHTSA safety standards. 

I'm looking for a second opinion, though. Like from someone who lives in the US and drives an X-Trail. Anybody?


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

More to the point, why the hell would you want to move to the States?


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

I bought our first nissan today. The 2006 Xtrail. We find it fun to drive. Got a supper deal. It has only 50,000 km's.It's like it came from showroom. And after all the reading about cup holders, 20 min after picking car up we went to Tims. Put cup in holder. Yea, spilt it all over dash on first corner. Bummer.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

First new/used car in 17 years.

2005 LE. (bought used in 2008)

Likes:
Visbility
Bay window sun roof
Heated seats
QR25 engine (it is a joy to work on this engine, unlike US made vehicles)
fold down seats and easy clean cargo (my mtb fits in nicely)
center console
tight turning radius
tinted windows

Dislikes:
Bay window sun roof (when it's open, freakin noisy)
tight turning radius (nailed a few curbs until my judgement improved)

Overall, I am extremely happy. I spent 6 months reviewing small SUV's before buying this. Even though the two year sales period in Canada limits parts searches on a lot of sites. If they hadn't used the QR25 engine, I would have gone for a 4 Runner.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Timmie's fills the cups too high. Take a sip and rotate the drink hole so it is towards the window. works for me. Ask Tim's to start using high top lids


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, they're throwing in dinner when you buy a car now? Hope it was some place swanky


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

gpieon said:


> Timmie's fills the cups too high. Take a sip and rotate the drink hole so it is towards the window. works for me. Ask Tim's to start using high top lids


I put my satellite radio in it. I couldn't find anyplace where to install it. I'm going to make something to hold cups and mount it beside shifter console. See how that works out. 

As far as free stuff when we bought the Xtrail, we got a hundred dollar ticket on a house draw, 4 free oil changes and free security for a year. 

I do find it a little under powered on the highway compared to what I'm used to, but still love it though. We retired our 96 Jeep with a 4 liter. It has lots of power. With 270,000 km's, I didn't want to spend money on it. I only spent about $1,000 on repairs on the jeep since new and hope to spend less on the Nissan since it is of higher quality. Too bad they stopped making the Xtrail. They sell very fast here in North Western Ontario. I see lots on the road. They are gone as soon as they hit the lots.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

after 99 pathfinder,

i like:

big windows, large sunroof and very specious feeling of interrior with light brown colored seats.
car like handling
silent engine
fuel economy

i dislike

very low located rear muffler
tire noise
no low drive
lower ride
lack of low end torque
no Bose audio system... only cassete with very bad loudspeakers


----------



## KevinG46 (Jun 9, 2009)

have 2006 LE bought new - now 44000 km
had a 95 Saturn wagon which wasn't hard to improve upon

Like
- high ride - this alone sold my wife 
- handling with correct tire pressure - switched to nitrogen
- 17 " rims
- really liked the $4500 nissan rebate
- sunroof - another favourite with my wife don't use it much myself
- black leather seats
- heated seats
- power mirrors
- cargo capacity
- fuel economy
- 6 CD changer
- accessory - rubber mat for rear storage area - easy to clean and never scratches. We have carried everything from bags of cement to portable generators. Just throw it in and later blast off the dirt at the car wash.
- love the guages in the centre where I can actually see them. I am tall and the steering wheel was always obstructing something in my other vehicles. 

Improvement needed:
- cup holders - we stuffed some paper in the bottom so we could put in medium Tim's coffee. you have to position the cup just right to avoid spillage on turns.
- sound system is nothing spectacular - depends on how fussy you are
- dash was squeaking for a while but then it mysteriously vanished. I guess it took my threats seriously
- OEM tires - I researched them - middle of the road quality at best. I spent $1000 for new tires.
- needs some way to prevent my wife from grabbing the arm rests when looking at the unobstructed gauges. 

Overall I am extremely pleased with it. 

KG


----------



## SpRuCe (Mar 26, 2009)

First of all, I got to say that the thing I hate the most about the X-Trail is that the new generation is not on sale in Canada !!!!!!!

Like:

Almost everything, main points are: 

- HUGE sunroof
- Storage in front of the driver
- Cup holder
- MT transmission

Dislike:

- F*cken noise coming from the dash when cold.
- Mid dash cluster
- Large armrest, each front seats should have 1 armrest mounted directly on the seat
- No audio control on the steering wheel
- My CD player has broke at 80 000 km


----------



## KevinG46 (Jun 9, 2009)

SpRuCe said:


> First of all, I got to say that the thing I hate the most about the X-Trail is that the new generation is not on sale in Canada !!!!!!!
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


I could see myself buying another X-Trail. Hopefully Nissan will see the light and bring them back to Canada.

My CD player also packed it in but at 40,000 KM. Luckily it was still under warranty. I think the air circulation around them is inadequate and they overheat which is eventual death to any CD/DVD player.


----------



## SpRuCe (Mar 26, 2009)

I would DEFINITLY buy another X-Trail if they ever sale the new gen in Canada.

It is really awesome ! They put the cluster at the right place, and there is still the storage tray located on the dash. This is what i call perfection !

My mother is looking to buy a new smal SUV, her CRV is getting old. She really like my X-Trail, but won't buy the Rogue, she doesn't like it. She'll probably get the new Subaru Forester.

I wrote a letter one month ago to Nissan Canada customer service, asking them to sale the new X-Trail in Canada. No answer. 

I didn't expected to have any answer nor Nissan Canada to sale the car, but if you don't try you won't get anything.


----------



## TorontoSE (Jun 12, 2009)

*New to the board*

:newbie:
Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. I live in Toronto and just picked up a 2005SE last week. I love my Xie and find myself taken the long wayy home from work everyday since it rides so damn smooth.

Anyways my Likes...
Drives extrrreamly smooth stock
Paid only 13G's for it but it feels like a luxury 40+ SUV
Gas wise its great
Inside feels like a bigger vehicle then what it actualy is
Tight turning radias (last car was a 1990 maxima with a TR of a ocean liner)
Uuge sunroof

Dislikes.....
Factory stereo needs to go
Having to turn off the O/D everytime I start the engine
Romper room armrest
Audio controls on the steering wheel would be nice

All n all I love my Xie and look forward to contributing to this board

Phankx,
Lee


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TorontoSE said:


> Having to turn off the O/D everytime I start the engine


That doesn't sound normal at all and shouldn't happen. Get it checked out by the dealer or a mechanic.


----------



## TorontoSE (Jun 12, 2009)

By O/D I meant Over Drive. I have driven 3 X's that do the same thing. When you start the engine the orange O/D Off light isnt showing which means the O/D is On. I have to press the button on the left side of the gear shift lever to turn off the O/D. Over drive is only for the highway and since i'm mostly driving in city streets I rarely need the O/D.

My sis X's does the same thing so it must be normal.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I leave mine on all the time - to allow 4th gear to kick in

even in the city (live in montreal)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TorontoSE said:


> By O/D I meant Over Drive. I have driven 3 X's that do the same thing. When you start the engine the orange O/D Off light isnt showing which means the O/D is On. I have to press the button on the left side of the gear shift lever to turn off the O/D. Over drive is only for the highway and since i'm mostly driving in city streets I rarely need the O/D.
> 
> My sis X's does the same thing so it must be normal.


Sorry for misreading your post. O/D off light not showing in the dash when starting is normal indeed and that is how I have driven the car for the past 6 years without any problems. I also believe it's recommended to drive with O/D on as per the owners manual for better fuel efficiency and less load on the engine.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Me too, she drives great in 4th, with the convertor locked up at 60kph.


----------



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

likes:
As above most 
Dislike:
seat not comfortable.
rear brake make terrible noise.
got transmission oil leaking problem and will take it to dealer to check.


----------



## dadi67 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everybody.
I've just bougth my new X-Trail, 2000dCi 150CV, SE.

After 2000Km,

like
- car-like handling
- basic level has almost everything, including cruise control, bluetooth interated on 6CD changer radio, commands on steering wheel, light alloy wheels, etc. etc.
- mileage with full tank
- low noise even at hi speed

dislike
- Mp3 plug-in should be included (I guess it's really cheap, even for motor companies...)
- engine si a little noisy at low rpm

Ciao


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

overdrive is like the highest gear on a manual. why to turn off? it is for economy when you exceed 74 km/h or so. you can leave it as it is. it is required to turn off overdrive when you need to tow something heavy such a s aboat or a trailer, or when you are on a hill and accelerating and if you want to use engine compression.


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Thought I'd revive this old thread just because I found it so amusing. After one, full-year of ownership (bought used with 70K on it), I still love this little truck albeit with a few little annoyances:

Driver's seat adjustment:
Although reasonably comfortable most of the time, I still don't like the height adjustment knob on the seat which merely adjusts the fore and aft tilt angle and not the actual height.

Center arm rest/cubby:
Too far back, even with the slide-forward feature and not useful as an armrest at all, which one would assume to be its original purpose. 

Squeaky/Creaky dash:
Somewhere on the passenger side dash near the windshield lives a little gremlin that is having a grand old time trying to see how far he can push me. If there is a service bulletin that I have missed, I would appreciate any help anyone can provide on a fix.:balls:


As far as all the fuss about the cupholders, my early solution was to always carry a suitably-sized thermal coffee mug with lid in the vehicle.

LIKE:
Just about everything else

LOVE:
Panaroof!
Interior space!
Driveability and outward visibility!

In summer, we get huge smiles from other motorists as we roll along with our kayak on top, and our 8' popup trailing behind.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

For the dashboard there is a tech bulletin NTB06-058, dated Sept 21,2006. Three pins that go through the firewall to fasten the dashboard to the car are missing foam insulation. The entire dash has to be taken out of the car for foam to be put around the pins. Mine squeaked when new and this fix, on warranty, cured it, but now 5 years later the dash is squeaky in the winter, however this may be caused by something else. Mine's an 06, I rode in a friends 05 yesterday and it has the same squeak. The squeak when new seemed like plastic panels on top of the dash were rubbing together, but it turned out not to be the case.


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the response, Brian! Great description of the issue. Yes, the squeaking is more noticeable in winter. I guess the summer heat on the dash helps to keep the plastics pliable.

I was hoping I could just get under there with a can of dry lube and try my luck, but that doesn't sound like it'll work. I may try mentioning this bulletin to my local dealer, but I'm not holding out much hope that they'll honour the warranty fix this late in the game. My bad for not researching this sooner, I guess.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, unless the dash is removed I can't say for sure if this causes the squeak, but that's the only tech bulletin I'm aware of for squeaky dashboards. At that time five years ago, on this forum, I got the impression that some dealers didn't know about the bulletin, luckily Crown Nissan here fixed it on the first try.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

....also, I e-mailed the service manager, he replied that they did over 40 of these procedures at the time, and none have ever come back yet. Do you have any service history on the car to show if it was done?


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

My service adviser is saying they won't fix the dash under the TB posted because the vehicle is more than 3 years old.


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi, Ive owned my 2006 x-trail since Aug/2011. Since nobody has complained about my #1 dislike I suspect that perhaps I have a problem with water pump?

My #1 dislike is low heat at idle. At -20 sitting at a red light there is NO heat coming out of my heater! but as soon as rpms come up ... the heat come blaring out. I had a cooling system flush with no improvements so I can only assume that the water pump is not pumping enough.
#2. Higher than average rpm at highway driving.... at 110km/h the rpms are at ~24-2500rpm. 
#3. Side front armrest.
#4. Lack of power outlets for charging cell phone/gps etc.
#5. lack of steering wheel controls for stereo.

LIKES....

LOTS OF THEM!!!

#1... select 2wd-AWD-4wheel lock
#2... 4cyl torque/fuel; economy.
#3... handling
#4...seating/comfort
#5...clearance for off road ability


----------



## pinball1580 (May 8, 2013)

My god dam heater,resistor,switch


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

Purchased 2006 xtrail Base AWD with 140,000KM in Aug 2011 for $7500. I sold it yesterday for $4650 totally frustrated with it and happy to see it leave my driveway!.

5 bearing replacements, two tie rod replacements, 4 caliper replacements, 6 rotor replacements, one radiator, two rear struts, one blower fan resistor, one windows switch, countless frozen shut doors in the winter time, Not enough heat coming out of the heater when idling at -15 or colder!, 

Its pretty obvious that this vehicle just wasnt designed to be driven in canadian climates with Salt in the roads.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

PLNCRZY that is sad. We have a 2006 as well we bought 4 years ago with 58K kms.
I have had to replace one rear caliper, front and rear rotors and pads, both rear wheel bearings, both front tie rods, fix the blower motor and have the muffler welded were the back flange had rusted out. Oh also did a coolant flush and change and put in irridium spark plugs. But that is it since we have owned it and it has started everyday no matter how cold. Heat and Air con are still great. In fact its the best vehicle I have ever had for wintertime. With good winter tires its a joy and practically a billy goat in 4wd drive mode. I found leaving windows open a crack when its going to be very cold helps with the freezing door issue. Right now everything working perfectly and very smooth with summer tires. I have 225 55 17s on Maxima rims on the X right now and its wild how I can hug a corner at speed with zero squeal. 
Am amazed how many bearings, calipers and rotors you went through, any idea why?


----------



## MOTOR IBERICA (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi. Just bought (6 weeks) a 2004 T30 2.2 dci with 207.000 km. I know the car from new as the first owner is a working mate. Clutch was renewed a couple of months ago. No other major repairs. I just changed oil & filters. The car has been regurlarly serviced but out of Nissan official.
After a couple of diy repairs such as interior lights not working properly (burnt time control unit) , remote open/lock system (recode key) both with help from this forum!, the car now works great. 

I like :
Space
Sun roof! (never had before in 8 cars)
Visibility 
dci engine torque
boxy shape
many others.

Don't like:
Arm-(does not)-rest
Not having a regulator for dash light. I had this on a Seat 127, citroen AX,...
butter-like bumpers (specially rear), very bad for a street parking car.
A/C on for defrost when is cold


Great forum !


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

PLNCRZY said:


> Purchased 2006 xtrail Base AWD with 140,000KM in Aug 2011 for $7500. I sold it yesterday for $4650 totally frustrated with it and happy to see it leave my driveway!.
> 
> 5 bearing replacements, two tie rod replacements, 4 caliper replacements, 6 rotor replacements, one radiator, two rear struts, one blower fan resistor, one windows switch, countless frozen shut doors in the winter time, Not enough heat coming out of the heater when idling at -15 or colder!,
> 
> Its pretty obvious that this vehicle just wasnt designed to be driven in canadian climates with Salt in the roads.


We have a 2005 LE version purchased in august 2004, 151,000km. The vehicle is a daily commuter through Canadian winters by my wife since new,what I would identify as routine maitenance only in addition to a recent replacement of fuel filler neck, there was a worldwide recall except for Canada,prompt reimbursement of $941. following my email to president of Nissan Canada. Only routine maintenance...4 rotors, brakes, 2 calipers etc. wife loves the vehicle, high riding position, super with snow tires on slippery roads (awd version). I like it for towing and carrying capacity as opposed to the replacement Rogue vehicle with limited carrying capacity. Vehicle heats up fine, no squeaks, harsher ride but this is to be expected, nice snappy acceleration and fine fuel economy.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

May as well resurrect this thread! I am a newbie X-Trail owner (picked it up on Nov. 1st) and it is a 2006 SE with 286K on it. It came with complete service records from the dealer where it was bought new (I am the second owner) although all I have so far is the service history summary and have been waiting for copies of as many detailed records as I can get. That was the reason we went ahead with the deal...good maintenance, although it has issues!! Some of these have been addressed on other threads, so hopefully they will be solved soon.

Likes so far: Fun to drive, good handling, tight turning radius, great visibility, looks stylish! Mileage is supposed to be very good but I need to calculate that next time I fill up. Lots of storage, which will be nice to use when I can open the rear hatch, haha! 

Dislikes so far: Ride is noisier and rougher than I was hoping so my poor dog (who has quite a delicate disposition) is less than pleased. I see lots of folks rave about the smooth ride but I am not seeing it, unless the pavement is really smooth! Is it the mileage on there? The tires?
Looks like rust is rearing its ugly head but this is Alberta and winter roads are covered in salt, which doesn't help. Taking it to a body shop is not in the financial cards...Maybe I can use some touch-up paint later...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Given your mileage it could be that suspension and bushings could use some refresh, but you might check your tire pressure. Its probably high by more than a few pounds. Not sure why but Good Year always used to pump mine up to 36-37 lbs. Way too hard. On ours with the 17'' inch nissan recommends 29 psi. Its on sticker on frame near driver side door.
If you just put on new winter tires I bet they overinflated them. Makes for a bouncy ride.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Tire pressure was pretty close to recommended 32 psi, so adjusted it slightly. Winters going on next Thursday...but WINTER is blasting in tonight and I am supposed to drive in that tomorrow evening!! 

I finally got some detailed records from their Nissan dealer but there are a lot of gaps, as supposedly they cannot access all records now due to some computer records change...I plan to call their service advisor and see when the suspension was last looked at. The fibreglass panels around the rear wheels are both quite loose so I was going to get Toyota to try and fix that when they have it up changing my tires.

P.S. Is there a spell check feature for posting on here?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
I gather you have the 16'' tire size. I am pretty sure recommended tire pressure is 30 in front and 32 in back for yours. Its surprising but 2 pounds of pressure can make a difference. Good luck with the winter tires. Hope the snow is not too bad. We saw the first flakes yesterday, no snow on the ground though. I put on my winter tires a week ago.


----------

